# Sick goat



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi. I need some help. Fairly new to goats, never had one get sick before. I have a 7month old Nigerian dwarf. She didn't come in to eat last night (7 pm). We went out & got her. She only ate a little grain. She wasn't acting right, shivering a lot. I put her in the bathroom. Temp was 106.4. I gave 1/2 baby aspirin. At midnight temp was 106.9. I syringes 8 oz of pedilyte into her. 6 am temp 107, gave another 8 oz pedilyte. She pooped / urinated right after. I have been calling my vet since 6 am and haven't gotten any response to the messages I have left.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like pneumonia, start her on Antibiotics as soon as possible. 

Give Fortified Vit B complex by a shot, 3cc's it will help stimulate appetite, or if you can get Banamine, that is good to get the high temp down quicker plus boost appetite. This is purchased from a vet. I use Nuflor (Antibiotic) as well, by a vet, it works really fast. Otherwise, what can you get as in antibiotics?


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't know. Someone said tractor supply sells penicillin. I was just afraid to buy & start anything incase the vet wanted to do something different. I guess at this point something is better than nothing?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Pam you need to get that temp down and appetite going. Keep us posted. Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Vet finally called. He on his way.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Keep us posted. I hope she recovers quickly for you!


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

By the time the vet got here she was holding her head funny. Sideways, kind of. He said it maybe Polio or meningitis. He gave her Flunix, dexamethasone, Pen G with B vitamins and Procain Pen G to start after we finish up Pen G /B vits. He said to give Gatorade and grain.. She is moving aroung more but the way she is holding her head is concerning to me.


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

should I continue with the Probios or is that a one time thing?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Keep up the probios as long as treatment is being given. Hope she is doing better


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks to everyone. My goat is doing well now. I didn't think she was going to make it but she is doing great! That was really a rough few weeks. She is finally holding her head normally again.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing better for you.


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

I spoke too soon. She relapsed the very day I posted that she was doing better, ugh! Last time she seemed to bounce back quickly, recovery took a lot longer. This time she just seems to keep going down hill. I am actually surprised she is still living at this point. I am doing the Pen G & B vits but it just isn't working. She is not eating or drinking. I have been syringing electrolytes into her around the clock.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm glad the vet made it out there, agreed the probios should be continued especially with treating using the pen. Hope she gets better quickly


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You may want to get the vet back out just to be sure. Keep us posted.


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

I did call him (vet) early this am and left a message. Not sure if he works Saturday or not. I haven't heard back from him.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

can you get some probios down her, has her temp gone back up? Is she peeing? Does she look like she's getting dehydrated? you can use the pinch test. I hope he calls you soon!


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

I have been giving probios daily. She is peeing. I am giving her 1 asprin daily per the vet orders from 2 days ago. Anyone know if I can give her more than 1 a day? She seems to perk up ever so slightly after the asprin. Vet hasnt called so I guess he isnt in today. I gave nutra drench also. Just got some entrolyte but havent given it yet.


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

highest temp has gone this time is 104


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a goat in milk. Would it be beneficial to syringe some milk into the sick goat or not? she is almost 8 months old so it isn't something she was getting before getting sick.


----------



## hollanddowns (Feb 25, 2012)

Vet finally called. I picked up dexamethasone & flunix from him..Gave it to her about 1 hr ago. She is now standing and eating hay on her own. I hate to get to optimistic but this is the most I have seen out of her in 2 days.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Prayers and love sent your way, your a great goat mom to care for her so well!


----------

